# What could be capacity(backup time) of 1 KVA ups and 2 KVA?



## rajas700 (Sep 9, 2005)

What could be capacity(backup time) of 1 KVA ups and 2 KVA ups?for a computer without printer.What is price of these two ups?best company plz.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 10, 2005)

The kVA rating has no direct connection with backup time. Backup time depends on battery capacity and the power drawn by the computer.

Going to bed now. Post again if you need a more detailed explanation.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 10, 2005)

well see this

1)it depends upon ur cpu and monitor power usage

2)it depends on the power uses of other peripherals

3)normally if the cpu and monitor is on ..u can run more than an hour

4)the best company in my view is the "microtek"


----------

